# A couple of my HDR's and link to tutorial



## MS3Jon (Jul 27, 2009)

Thought I would share a couple of my HDR's with you all and post a link to my blog where you can find a tutorial on HDR's and how I process them.
Link to website and blog are in my signature.


----------



## David84 (Jul 27, 2009)

Very beautiful! I like #1 the best, followed by #2, and lastly #3


----------



## JenLavazza (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm jealous!  These are gorgeous!!!


----------



## doogan (Aug 20, 2009)

I sure like your photos, especially #1. It looks surreal.
Well, someday I'll learn HDR.
_____________________________________________
http://www.dreamworldimages.ca
Pet Photography Business
Child Photography


----------



## Nolan (Aug 23, 2009)

I love these! Great job!


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful shots, and absolutely awesome tutorial on the blog. HDR was 100% Foreign to me until I joined these forums.


----------



## uneek (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you for the tutorial.  Gave me some pointers and the Nik software you mentioned is wonderful!


----------

